# 2011 CR1- Race mode



## Helmsdini (Nov 19, 2008)

I have most of the components switched over from my latest project. I just picked up a 2011 CR1 team from the shop that sponsors our team. After some wrenching, I have added my powermeter, Force grouppo, 3T handlebars, PRO stem, etc. etc. Anyway, I chopped about 3cm off the steer tube, and I can't wait to get this bad boy on the road! (ignore the saddle, I am waiting on my new all-black arione)


----------



## chrisvz (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride. It looks fast!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

looks awesome


----------

